# Dairy question



## Zee (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everyone,I'm lactose intolerant, but thankfully I can drink soymilk and not have an IBS flareup. The other day though Bruno's was out of Sun Soy, so I ended up buying Lactaid instead (made with cow's milk, minus the lactose). I swear it was a carton of death. Evil evil stuff. My life flashed before my eyes. The world was dark and cold ... until I realized my bathroom light had gone out... But seriously -- I would think that as long as it didn't have the lactose enzyme that it would be fine. Am I just crazy, or was it maybe a mental trigger because it _tasted_ like regular milk? Or is there something else to cow's milk that could be a problem?Thanks in advance to any ideas or advice!


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I can attest to your confusion. Initially my doctor told me to stay away from dairy, but the literature they sent me home with says it may just be a lactose intolerance. So, I went to the store and thought that Lactaid Milk would be okay. My reaction was similar to yours, just not as severe. I later learned that lactose is not the only problem for IBS sufferers. Its the enzyme that is found in dairy, also called whey or milk powder. My best advice is stay clear of all dairy products, not just lactose free. Look for "vegan" or "vegetraien" items. Stay clear of products that don't state "dairy free", especially since you tolerate soy milk. I have been able to tolerate soy and it has been a blessing to have one alternative to dairy that works! Hope this helps.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If it helps any, I thought I was LI as well, as dairy would always set me off. Since "solving" my IBS problems, I can consume normal amounts of dairy with no problem, although a third bowl of Cheerios (with milk) can bring on a second bm. Still, nothing like it was before.Mark


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Mark, Can u send me some literature on your products that u take, Thanks, LauraDysilap###aol.com


----------



## SICK &TIRED (Dec 10, 2004)

Mark I also would like to receive some of your literature on your products. Ibs/d,nausea,bloating,gas,abdomen pain.Aren't we the lucky ones..NEL10462###HOTMAIL.COM


----------



## american31 (Dec 22, 2004)

Mark, Will you please send me info on what you take as well.ThanksSarahobxchic10###hotmail.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

it can be something else--when i was a kid, the docs thought i was lactose intolerant, but i learned a few years ago (after almost completely being off dairy) after seeing a good allergist that i actually have a really strong milk allergy. i am allergic to the protein (like others are allergic to nuts, fish, etc.) but not death-allergic, just makes me really sick allergic.i am off all dairy (and have been for 4 years). be careful of dairy protein as well: whey, casein, sodium casinate (they're in lots of vegetarian food).you might want to get an allergy test for milk to see if that's it, or just go strictly off dairy for a while and see what happens.midge.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I found it was the Whey Powders, Milk Proteins and all that as well as the Lactose that affected me, and according to the doctor (although this was probably a year ago) he said it was getting more common to be intolerant to more than just the lactose and this includes dairy as a whole, - only issue being whey powder etc is in so many things, sometimes it makes you go mad reading the packets of everything lol


----------

